# Now and Then



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I finally got a decent picture of my Infinito Athena since I made some modificatations. 

1. I bought new Campagnolo Neutron Ultra wheels because I considered the Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels real porkers at well over 1900 grams for the pair. The Campy replacements are a little heavier than advertised at slightly over 1500 grams. 

2. I changed out the seat for three reasons. First, I wanted to preserve the factory celeste and white seat. Secondly, it too was on the heavy side. Thirdly, I wanted something that I could move around more on.

3. New bar tape. The factory white Bianch bar tape got dirty beyond cleaning. I decided that black was the way to go... Fiz:k soft touch.

4. New tires... two pairs. The first pair was Vittoria Open Corsa's. The rear tire self-destructed going over a flat piece of glass in the road on the third time out. I bought the Corsas based on the good results of the Rubino Pro's that came on the bike. Win some... lose some. I now am running Continental GP 4000's based on a recommendation. So far... so good.

Now it’s time for the Pictures. I took the same ride today that I took back in May and stopped for a picture at the same location on both rides. Back in May it was 75 degrees. Today it never got above 41. I personally like the look of the bike without white bar tape and all black tires. I felt that the white was over done before.








.









.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow. Good looking bike. Looks like you put a lot of thougth into the upgrades. I've actually been thinking of getting those wheels as well, and your pictures show me how nice they go with the Infinito. I've done some changes with my Infinito, maybe I should post some before-and-afters in the next day or two...


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

... More Pictures.  

Profile










Bike - with the Corsa's 










Antares Carbon









Just for the fun of it:


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

Good looking bike. What pump is that? Is that the stock mounting kit or did you rig that up?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

What did the Campy rims run you? Where did you get them?

Are you going faster for saving weight?

Do you personally feel the extra $$ was worth it's weight in gold?


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

bseracka said:


> Good looking bike. What pump is that? Is that the stock mounting kit or did you rig that up?


The pump was bought on the Bianchi USA web site complete with the mounting kit. It actually weighs less than 2 cylinders of compressed air and an adaptor.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

adjtogo said:


> What did the Campy rims run you? Where did you get them?
> 
> Are you going faster for saving weight?
> 
> Do you personally feel the extra $$ was worth it's weight in gold?


They are currently on sale at www.GloryCycles.com. I got them there on sale for $899.00. They raised the price on line to $999.00 by the following day. I am thinking that they honored a pricing error on their site when they sold me mine which they corrected immediately afterwards. In my experience, they have proven to be helpful honest guys who are very competitive in their pricing.

In researching before I made a wheel set purchase, I read that these wheels were tested with a power meter and compared to lighter wheels in a veladrome. They were proven to offer less resistance than lighter wheels tested. One set mention in particular was Fulcrum Racing Zero. Curious as to why, the persons testing discovered that the extra weight was in the hubs and not at the rim. I was sold right there and then. I also reduced the weight of my tires as well.

Was it worth it? Absolutely! Between the wheels and the tires, the bike has become more nimble. It accelerates and climbs noticeably faster. Finally because of the low profile rims, the bike no longer gets blown around in cross winds like it does with the Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Are you a racer or just bike for fitness?

Do you do group rides?

For me, I'm just a cyclist who rides for fitness and fun. I pedal between 20-30 miles, 4-5 days a week. I do not race nor do I do group rides. So, dropping $900 for wheels for me is really out of the question. I'll keep what I've got and be happy with it.

The bikes does look totally different with the black bar tape and black/white seat. I haven't made any modifications on my Infinito, although I have thought about going to black or celeste bar tape. I agree, the white is hard to keep clean.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

At 58 years old, I am in it for fitness as well. However, I live in Vermont and we have hills everywhere. Riding 'around the block' from where I live on pavement is a 20+ mile ride with a total climb of nearly 1000’. If I change the route like I did yesterday you are now talking about 50+ miles and climbing a total of around 2800’.

I rode the bike for well over 1500 miles before I seriously thought of buying the new wheels. I did so because around here everyone I have spoken with in the two shops I deal with feel it really makes for a better riding experience because of all the hills we have. Additionally, I just wasn’t getting better at climbing and on most days found myself struggling with the hills. The wheels I bought are acclaimed to be the give the greatest return on investment while still being relatively inexpensive (you can spend lot of money on wheels). I originally wanted to spend no more than $500. However, nothing in that price range would make much of a difference in reducing the weight at the rim. I quickly realized that I needed to spend more or I was just wasting any money spent.

If I am remembering correctly, you live in Florida. If I lived on a giant sandbar which is generally devoid of hills, I would not have bought these wheels either. 

Here are links to these two routes I mentioned at Garmin Connect (If you enter the player, you can see elevation profiles):

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/36787248

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/55736779


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I must admit that black tape is out of the question for me. Personal preferences and all that.

The Neutrons indeed look good, and I'm sure they are an upgrade that is felt. Not only weight reduction, but increased stiffness should play a part there.

Fancy doormat! We need a new one at our front door. I'll show the picture to my wife...

Addition: Those two main pictures are very nice. They remind me of Harvey Keitel's picture taking in _Smoke_, only he did one every day. Cruisinscoot, I'd love if you stop for a picture every time you pass that bridge.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, that is some pretty impressive grades to climb. You're right, Florida can be pretty flat, depending on where you live in Florida. I happen to live in NW Florida. The Alabama State line sits just 12 miles to my west and 25 miles to the north of me. We do have some rolling hills all around me, but no steep inclines or hills like you have up there. I do have to admit, I do ride in sometimes gusty winds and I do get blown all over the place. The lower profile tires would probably help out, but I just can't afford them right now. Looks like they will serve your purpose.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice,

From a pure stylistic point of view, that pump and that computer are too large. I'd swap them for a CO2 inflator on my pocket and an small computer, But I reckon the are ok for the functional pov.


I would only change that black tape for celeste and ditch those mirrors.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Very nice,
> 
> From a pure stylistic point of view, that pump and that computer are too large. I'd swap them for a CO2 inflator on my pocket and an small computer, But I reckon the are ok for the functional pov.
> 
> ...


The mirrors are too functional to go. Most of the roads up here have no shoulders and you need to know when to squeeze to the edge of the road before you get hit by one of the local loco red necks flying blindly around the curve in their big bad pickups… usually in need of suspension work to boot. Their driving skills are not one of their best assets... that I believe would be Budweiser beer. 

I originally wanted Celeste or Red tape but could not find either in the type that I wanted. So, for now it is black. 

I weighed the carbon pump and it is a mere 92 grams complete with mounting bracket.. Weigh your pocket inflator and tell me what it weighs. On my scale, two cylinders and a simple screw on adaptor add up to 108 grams. Another advantage to consider for the pump is if it does not go well on the first attempt, you get to do it again and again and again. This is not true with CO2 inflators unless you fill your pockets with them. Besides, I don't race and I think the pump is cool.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

if you are in Australia or want to pay the shipping this is the best

http://cgi.ebay.com/HANDLE-BAR-TAPE...pt=AU_Sport_Cycling_Parts&hash=item53e4802832

They are made by Deda for Bianchi. the ebay seller rattlesnake lake used to have them on stock on the US, but I don't see them on ebay now. I have 3 sets on my personal stock.

this is also good, only the celeste is a little duller than the Deda, but it is a Cinelli, and it is real cork.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cinelli-Bianchi...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item336169c300

and it you are on the UK this is the Deda, it is the same as the first one but with Deda Logo

http://cgi.ebay.com/DEDA-HANDLEBAR-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item564091e654


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I'm in Vermont, USA. That's it... it is up to 43 degree F... I'm goin' for ride.


----------

